# What can I get $ for my Bobcat/pusher/trailer?



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I was kicking around upgrading my machine the other day when I stumbled across a deal on a bigger newer one. I love mine and it suits me perfectly for what I need it for. Runs and operates great, nice and tight, etc. Until last year it was a 1 owner yard machine, stored indoors since new, etc. Good tires, paint is original, extremely clean for its age. Angle cyl fades a little, but it's just the packing, no biggie. No leaks. 57 Hp, 843 90's model, aux hyd, open cab but half assed plexiglass to keep the wind out (not on yet in pic). I have a new heater but not installed. I actually use it for snow only during bigger storms and b/c I can. I bought it more for summer use actually. 3800 hours and a supposed recent motor at Atlas but I don't have any paperwork to confirm. I have all books and manuals for it.

I'd include my 8' box which suits it perfectly as well as a utility bucket.

Here's the trailer, the ad speaks for itself. Good pics at the bottom of the second page.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107735

I'm thinking about $14k for everything. Basically it would be something for someone to hook up and go. I trust this machine without a question in my mind.

I came up with the idea when I stumbled on a newer machine like I stated above. I am thinking since I'm selling the trailer anyhow I could use the extra $$ to put down on it. That way I could spend $15k or so on another one as an upgrade and decide what box or plow I want at the time, if I even decide to use it for snow.

Thanks for the help and feel free to tell me if I'm nuts.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice stuff but I think your alittle high...... Just as an example I bought my 2002 248 cat with 1700 hours and a 8' rubber edged pusher for 14K.... used trailers go for 2-3K ......

You have a very nice trailer, pusher but the skid isn't enclosed with heat (yet) and has 3800 hours..... I'm thinking your more in the range of 12K but I don't know what your market is like... 

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Fair enough........keep the constructive criticism coming. I appreciate it, as I do understand that I don't have the most appealing machine in the world. As for the trailer, I actually don't have to include it in the sale, and would knock off a significant amount for it if a buyer didn't want to spend what I feel it is worth. Trailers can definately be had for $2-3k. It's why I'm into this one for so much. It was a $2k trailer until I got my hands on it 

I'm also going to check the VIN with Bobcat. The company I got it from is very reputable and the shop supervisor was 90% positive that it had a motor a couple of years back (they had a couple of machines), and the machine wasn't used very often since. From what I recall it may only have 2-300 hours on the motor. It sure runs and sounds like it. It runs smooth as can be. My bigger Case trencher has similar hours on a similar motor and although it runs great it sounds like it's ready to fall apart compared to the Bobcat.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

The first number that popped into my head reading the post was 12k. After seeing the pics and thinking about it further, I would say 14k is about right for everything.

You are essentially selling a turn key operation. As soon as they buyer hooks up to the trailer, he has all the equipment to get a business started. Some guys might be willing to pay for that convenience.

If the skid was a little larger, I would certainly make an offer in that range.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

A couple pics today. Thanks again for the input:


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

843 a colectors bobcat in my mind


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I did some searching the net on 843's for sale. I found several for 7-9k. The trailer "IMO" is worth about $1200....the pusher is worth about $8-900. I come up with about 10k. 

Just giving you my honest opinion on what "I" think its all worth. Hopfully for your sake you will get more. Good luck.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks, although I'll scrap the trailer before I sell it for that. I made more than that repo'ing it the first time. I have more than that in new parts and paint. I'm not offended by the price on the machine, but $1,200 on a $6k+ new trailer is a slap in the face. BUT I know I asked for it and everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks like $8-11k. Say conservatively $9k for the machine, pretty much what I was thinking. Add $1k for the box, my asking price on the trailer, I think I'm about at my starting point for a ready to run setup. I would sell stuff separately by all means. If I could get $9k for the machine I have no problem putting that down on a new machine and hanging onto the box and trailer. I know they will sell separately. I turned down $2,800 on the trailer a couple weeks ago.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&Manu=BOBCAT&MDLGrp=843

Again, this was started to get opinions. If I sound like I'm getting upset, I'm really not......I appreciate the input from you guys. I just looked around and I sh!t out a number as a starting point for negotiation if I were to really go for it. I love the machine, it's been paid for since the day I picked it up and it sure comes in handy being around. I won't be without one that's for sure. The trailer is a very nice piece that I have a lot of blood sweat and tears in. My buddie is in the custom trailer biz and said not to let it go for less than $3k so I listened to him.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

got-h2o;1190282 said:


> Looks like $8-11k. Say conservatively $9k for the machine, pretty much what I was thinking. Add $1k for the box, my asking price on the trailer, I think I'm about at my starting point for a ready to run setup. I would sell stuff separately by all means. If I could get $9k for the machine I have no problem putting that down on a new machine and hanging onto the box and trailer. I know they will sell separately. I turned down $2,800 on the trailer a couple weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&Manu=BOBCAT&MDLGrp=843


I went there and looked also...IMO, one of the best places on the net to find good used equip. But you need to take $1000 off every one of those prices for more realistic "selling prices"....you will come up with closer to an 8k average.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

got-h2o;1190282 said:


> . The trailer is a very nice piece that I have a lot of blood sweat and tears in. My buddie is in the custom trailer biz and said not to let it go for less than $3k so I listened to him.


That sounds like something you should just keep and get your money out of it by using it.....the blood sweat and tears are hard to get back out of stuff like that.

I think listing the SS for 10k is reasonable. But obviously dosent mean thats what you will get.

I did some looking at "comparable" pushers, and now I think you are more in the 7-800 range on it??.??.??

Granted we are just seeing this stuff through a computer screen.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ya you're right about that


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Sold it all...............................loader on it's way thurs


----------

